# Beard Algae or Hair Algae?



## blavis (Mar 5, 2012)

Or does it matter? I have added some nerite snails to my 125g planted community tank and cut back the hours of light it gets from 9 to 7 hours a day with minimal ambient light from windows.

30% water changes are taking place every third day and I have cut back the Flourish supplement by 25%










what else do I need to do? there is more algae than on that one plant, much more.


----------



## blavis (Mar 5, 2012)

since nobody replied i am assuming i am taking the correct steps to solve the issue? :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like hair algae to me.

What else are you dosing?


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Root tabs might help. That way you would be giving the stem plants the minerals they need down where they need them at the root system. Then hopefully they would be able to out-compete the algae. It is a difficult problem which I am also facing. Yamato shrimp aka Amano shrimp might eat the hair algae but most cichlids would eat the shrimp.


----------

